# New Member Looking for a Mk1 TT Roadster 225



## Jack E (Jan 3, 2022)

Good morning TT Forum,

I'm a new member on the lookout for a MK1 TT Roadster (225) for my wife and I to use as a weekend car.

I came across the forum whilst researching the Mk1 TT and the content has been very helpful, so thank you!

Ideally I would like a well cared for example with relatively low miles (less than 100k) and a good history. Don't want to take on something that needs a huge amount of work. I'm open to all colours except silver.

If anyone has - or knows of - a suitable car available then it would be great to speak with you.

Thanks again,

Jack


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁 good luck with the search


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jack, Welcome to the TTF.
My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important.
Cambelt/water pump 75K miles or 5 years which ever comes first.
Dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly & coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail. N/A in UK now. N.I. Excluded

3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable & a nicer exhaust note.
V6 Chain wear can be checked using VagCom, very expensive to replace.
DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual. Expensive to repair, but probably no more expensive than a manuals clutch.
Check no delay when pulling away & no juddering when reversing slowly while turning up an incline or into a tight parking space.

Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, so as I said don't rush into it.
A bad TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.

Roadsters, check roof operation thorougly & carpets for damp, especially in the rear. Roof drains block easily & damp can cause lot of future probs in rest of car.

Hoggy.


----------



## Jack E (Jan 3, 2022)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome 😁 good luck with the search


Thanks YELLOW_TT. Hope to update you all soon


----------



## Jack E (Jan 3, 2022)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Jack, Welcome to the TTF.
> My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners
> 
> Service history is very important.
> ...


Hi Hoggy, thanks for the info and advice. Much appreciated! I have a couple of viewings lined up for the end of the week so no doubt this will be very helpful. Lots more research to do! 😄


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Welcome Jack  Good luck with your search


----------

